# (NC) Black JH at Stud



## mmarshburn (Jun 16, 2012)

Bubba is about 65 pounds of retrieving drive. He is currently being worked to obtain senior and eventually master. One of his grandfathers was QAA (Watermark's Wild Time's) and the other was an FC/MH (Topbrass Tornado). His dam was a JH with phenominal drive and hunting ability. Continuing into his third generation ancestry, he has Ebonstar Lean Mac, Trumarcs Zip Code, HRCH Basic's Honest Holly Hooker MH*** and FC AFC Topbrass Mindy.

Saying he has a lot of drive is an understatement. He is getting very steady and is always attentive at the line. He is a superb marker and is charging hard on his pile work. He is three years old, and it is my fault that he is not as advanced as he should be. I went through a long period that I was unable to fulfill his training obligations. Bubba has always been a very low-pressure dog and some of his puppies are showing some of those same characteristics. He is AKC and UKC registered. He also has two passes towards his SHR with the UKC. You can find a video of Bubba and one of his pups as well as links to his pedigree at jamupretrievers.com


Hips: Good (LR-193062G24M-VPI)
Elbows: Normal (LR-EL51124M24-VPI)
CERF: Clear (LR-55401)

If interested, contact Michael Marshburn 9108762421


----------

